# Sodastream Cylinders - At A Price!



## jimmysuperlative (16/2/05)

For those looking for portable co2 !

...looks okay ...until you read the fine print :angry: 

2 cylinders for $8o ?????  :blink: :excl: 



sodastream cylinders on-line


----------



## sosman (17/2/05)

Jimmy - I think you will find that is the "buy" price, not the swap over cost. I got hold of one at K-mart for $29.95 a while back. The swap price is still $11 or so.


----------



## Tim (17/2/05)

i bought one at kmart last wed. $36. still a bargain


----------



## nic0 (18/2/05)

Kmart in Bris have a 15% off sale, it ends friday. I got one of those co2 bottles and one of those 100can coolers.


----------



## Doc (18/2/05)

nic0 said:


> Kmart in Bris have a 15% off sale, it ends friday. I got one of those co2 bottles and one of those 100can coolers.
> [post="45770"][/post]​



Brilliant. Thanks for the tip Nic0. The sale is on in Sydney too.
I know where I'm heading at lunch time.

Doc


----------



## kaitai (18/2/05)

What do you use those little c02 cylinders for?


----------



## Batz (18/2/05)

You use them with kegs kaitai , mainly for party kegs

Do a search on this site "sodasteam" or party kegs , lots of info there already and some pics

Cheers Batz


----------



## kaitai (18/2/05)

Hey I like that idea. Be good to have a 5l keg in the fridge


----------



## Doc (18/2/05)

Great deal at KMart on Broadway in Sydney.
Cost for a gas bottle outright $11. After todays discount $1.65 give todays cost of $9.35
Even the guy at the register thought it was cheap, and ran it though the register again.
Must be a mistake, but I'm not complaining, just passing on my good luck.

So I have the reg, the bottle, the tap just waiting on my 3 gal kegs to show up.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## redbeard (19/2/05)

originally i tried to buy a sodastream off ebay. i max bid at $25 but it ended up at $52 ! i was only after the gas bottle ....

doc, after reading your post, i feel like we are twins  went to kmartie tonight (wasnt going to mention broadway, but you have already) & asked for a sodastream gas bottle. the guy asked if i had one to swap, & i sheepishly said no. he wasnt fussed & said i should pay a deposit of $11 & get a green coupon when i return this one (?!?).

being 15% off, also got it for $9.35. one of the other staff there thought this wasnt right & said it wasnt paying for the gas. he said it was. i walked away happy, expect to pay $30 but walked away for $9.35 (refill price - %15).

a very pleasant end to the working week. will pickup a regulator next week & bbq that weekend with workmates. staff were confused / lackadasical (end of shift / dont give a f*ck) so anyone else after a sodastream gas bottle, try your luck at kmartie, perhaps not broadway thou 

nb - just noticed this large yellow sticker, that says on reverse that it must be attached to receipt to confirm 'user license'. is this needed when dealing with kmart or only directly with sodastream ?


----------



## Doc (19/2/05)

redbeard said:


> nb - just noticed this large yellow sticker, that says on reverse that it must be attached to receipt to confirm 'user license'. is this needed when dealing with kmart or only directly with sodastream ?
> [post="45947"][/post]​



Good score Redbeard.
The guy that served me, realised the price was wrong, but the lack of another bar code to scan was the same as your experience. Care factor = zero
I guess most people swap, rather buy outright.

As for the sticker and receipt I dare say that as long as you take a bottle back they will swap for a full one. Again, lack of training, part time student staff and a care factor of zero.

Doc


----------



## redbeard (24/2/05)

has anyone actually wieghed a full or empty ali sodastream cylinder ?
ive been trying to get mine working with a 2nd hand reg & have found a few leaks from old washers, not to mention a bit of gas loss when 1st screwing it in (& out & in & ...)
so im wondering if ive got enough gas for a sat bbq .... !?!

thanks


----------



## Ross (24/2/05)

Went to Kmart Brisbane this evening - price $30 - refill $11.

2 questions what connectors do I need to use my 3gal keg with the soda stream bottle & where can I get them??

cheers...


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/2/05)

...this would have happened sooner or later, so I may as well get it over and done with...

does anyone fill their sodastream bottles from their main cylinder?
I know its dangerous, and i know it requires special hoses/fittings etc ...but, I'd really like to know more about it.

anyone got any ideas?

I saw this on the aussie craftbrewer site 

View attachment gasser.bmp


----------



## Ross (24/2/05)

jimmy, can't get your link to work?


----------



## Plastic Man (24/2/05)

I think in the Hoops soda stream adaptor post someone said that the old steel bottles had a purge value - which made them easier to fill than the new ones.

I think I also posted a link to a site that talked about filling these yourself. It looked pretty scary stuff and the $11 looked like a small price to pay for piece of mind.

http://www.ceisites.com/refilling.html

hope this helps !!

Cheers - Richard.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/2/05)

here is the image on the craftbrewer site











thanks for the info, Plastic Man


----------



## redbeard (24/2/05)

Ross said:


> Went to Kmart Brisbane this evening - price $30 - refill $11.
> 
> 2 questions what connectors do I need to use my 3gal keg with the soda stream bottle & where can I get them??
> 
> ...



hoops did have a brass connector that goes between a sodastream & a normal co2 reg. might have sold all his 'stock' by now. esb.com.au also had them albeit more $$

from regulator to keg is the usual gas line / grey ball disconnect.

ps - try a different kmartie & ask for a refill. if carefactor=0 then no upfront purchase maybe

cheers


----------



## Ross (25/2/05)

Redbeard - www.esb.com.au doesn't seem to work as a link?

Hoops??


----------



## redbeard (25/2/05)

> Redbeard - www.esb.com.au doesn't seem to work as a link?



sorry, my bad - try http://www.emergencyboobies.com/ oops no i actually meant
http://www.esbeer.com.au/category37_1.htm Yes thats the one about soda stream adaptors. :blink:


----------



## Ross (25/2/05)

thanks Redbeard..... not cheap are they, oh well....


----------



## sosman (25/2/05)

Sosman kicks back today with 5 litre party keg:







I also splashed out $14 for the 8 litre version from Bunnings.

:chug: 

This should distract the blowflies at work this arvo ... I even brewed a coopers clone (or at least half brother) to keep them happy while I drink the top shelf stuff.


----------



## DarrylB (27/2/05)

redbeard said:


> originally i tried to buy a sodastream off ebay. i max bid at $25 but it ended up at $52 ! i was only after the gas bottle ....
> 
> Having decided that I also just MUST have portable CO2, I headed down to the local recycling yard here in Canberra. For non-locals, at the waste transfer station, there is also a 2nd hand dealer who takes your "usable" junk and also sorts through the waste for stuff that might be used. They then sell it back to whoever wants it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerard_M (27/2/05)

For those in Sydney looking for a Soda Stream refill, picked up 2 Soda Stream bottles at Burwood KMart last weekend for $11 change over. I am told that Coles at Epping also carry them.KMart at Parramatta always has them, but that requires going to Westfields Parramatta which is a Zoo at the best of times. Big W reckon they don't stock them anymore.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Wobbo (27/2/05)

I picked up a Sodastream adapter from What's brewing at Kogarah for $40 a few months ago. Esb were charging $55.

Wobbo.


----------



## Bionic (28/2/05)

Where do they sell them in Kmart??? 
DO you just find a store walker and ask them?? or do you go tothe checkout and get them??


----------



## Plastic Man (28/2/05)

Bionic

Go to the front service counter - where you take returns back etc.


----------



## nic0 (28/2/05)

Went to the Bunya tip today and saw 7 of the old steel type soda stream bottles mixed in with a heap of old LPG cylinders. I was going to take a few but decided against it as I don't have the cables to fill them.


----------



## Hoops (7/3/05)

Ross said:


> Redbeard - www.esb.com.au doesn't seem to work as a link?
> 
> Hoops??
> [post="46903"][/post]​


Sorry for the delay, I've moved house and haven't got the net at home yet.
All the adaptors I had are gone, however I should have another 4 sometime this week.
Let me know if you want one. They are $30.
Hoops


----------



## Ross (7/3/05)

I had same problem - should be www.esbeer.com.au

++++

Kmart won't take back the old steel bottles, nor will sodastream - but Woolworths will - I exchanged 2 on Sunday


----------



## MAH (7/3/05)

nic0 said:


> Went to the Bunya tip today and saw 7 of the old steel type soda stream bottles mixed in with a heap of old LPG cylinders. I was going to take a few but decided against it as I don't have the cables to fill them.
> [post="47279"][/post]​



Hi

If you see anymore how about grabbing a few and I'd be happy to sort you out for them. I haven't been able to find any at my local tip.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## redbeard (17/3/05)

went to kmartie broadway tonight with empty & hoping to get a spare. was told they have new policy of only doing 1 for 1 exchange. the $27 deposit system has been dropped & its just $11 exchange. instead of road freighting the bottles, she said a soda stream rep visits with re-filled bottles. then just to really annoy me, they had no full bottles left & werent expecting any for a couple of weeks (!). not very happy. guess i'll be trying burwood on sat.


----------



## Temple of Seth (18/3/05)

Is there anybody on the list still willing to make soda stream adaptors for a price?


----------



## MCWB (18/3/05)

PM Hoops.


----------



## redbeard (19/3/05)

burwood kmart had plenty of exchange bottles (40+). they would have sold me a new bottle in a box for $35 if they had any. obviously need to find a kmart / woolworths with stock and low care factor staff...


----------



## Hoops (21/3/05)

Temple of Seth said:


> Is there anybody on the list still willing to make soda stream adaptors for a price?
> [post="49664"][/post]​


TOS

I'm still getting the SS adaptors made.
Check out this thread about the adaptors.
A lot of guys here have bought them and are happy.
I haven't got any at the moment but may have some next week.
PM me if you want me to put one aside for you.

Hoops


----------



## Offline (5/6/05)

Hi guys,

Due to a slight missunderstanding i recently bought 4 soda stream bottles instead of 2 <_< . They are the old steel type. i was just woundering if anyone was after 2, one is still in it's plastic bag so i assume it's full (see photo) the other one i'm not sure how much gas it has yet (my scales arn't working). local pick up only newcastle area (sorry).


----------



## Doc (5/6/05)

Damm, if I was in Newcastle I'd take them.
Sydney isn't quite local 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (5/6/05)

Doc said:


> Damm, if I was in Newcastle I'd take them.
> Sydney isn't quite local
> 
> Beers,
> ...



Want me to pick them up for you?...


----------



## Doc (6/6/05)

Ross said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Damm, if I was in Newcastle I'd take them.
> ...



That would be awesome thanks Ross.
Are they still available Offline ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Offline (6/6/05)

Still avaliable.

Might have a few beers with Ross and the guys :beer: 
if SWMBO lets me


----------



## nic0 (13/6/05)

I have been to the Bunya tip a few times but there haven't been any cylinders lying around.

Nico


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/8/05)

Anyone in SA know where to buy a Sodastream cylinder?

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/8/05)

Ignore previous question from me.

Found 2 at K-Mart Marion, anyone in Adelaide/country SA want one ,$39.95. I have both on hold till tomorrow night but will only buy one if no one needs one.

C&B
TDA


----------



## mikk (26/10/05)

Hi all- just thought i'd let you know that K-Mart at Broadway (Sydney) are still only charging $11 to PURCHASE a 330g sodastream gas bottle. I bought 2 there yesterday... If they try to charge more, just go back on a different day when someone's working there that doesn't know/care what's going on!

Hope this helps a few of you out there, but it may be a good idea if you're going to buy a bottle to limit it to only one or two, otherwise they may realise their mistake & nobody else will be able to buy them there for cheap in future!!!
Michael.


----------



## Jye (26/10/05)

Hey mikk

Same thing happened to me.


----------



## BRAD T (26/10/05)

A couple of weeks ago I walked into my local Woolies, went to the service desk and asked for a Soda Stream Bottle, the girl just went and got one out of the cupboard, charged me $11.00 and away I went. Didn't ask for an exchange empty or anything.

Try It

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## BrissyBrew (21/12/05)

How long do the soda stream bottles last and can you retrofit them to a regulator?


----------



## Jye (21/12/05)

Adaptor

I think they push out about 3 kegs, I will be using mine for the first time over the holidays :beer:


----------



## mischa6262 (27/1/06)

From back in my old pistol shooting days and shooting with a CO2 air pistol, I used to refill my CO2 cylinders for my air pistol myself.
Im a fitter n turner so im ok but others may not be so lucky, if you place the cylinder you want to fill in the freezer for about 20-30 mins to really chill it down then when you bring it out screw straight onto main CO2 cyl and open valve (keep in mind u need a fitting that can open the sodastream bottle when its screwed on also) the soda stream cyl being cold will suck in the gas better and ensure it fills also you can see when its filling by the frost line on the soda stream cyl it moves up to the top as the gas fills in to it.
Although i must admit i have never done a sodastream bottle but the principle should remain the same maybe try a little first to check if you get the correct weight for the cylinder first nothing worse than a half full cyl and running out of gas for your brew at a party :chug:


----------

